
Foursquare's Revamped Website Could Challenge Yelp - thesash
http://mashable.com/2011/11/15/foursquares-revamped-website-could-challenge-yelp/
======
thesash
The redesign is a really nice update overall, but in terms of pure search
utility, I don't think this is a challenge to Yelp just yet. Yelp's massive
review database is still a huge advantage, and provides high quality context
to search results that foursquare can't match: <http://d.pr/PYyf>

The most exciting feature of the whole redesign is one that I totally missed
until I read about it in the mashable article, and that's the recommendations
on the homepage. It surfaces some really interesting content, and plays on
foursquare's strengths which are social data and time-sensitive check ins.
Unfortunately, this feature is pretty buried at the moment, and is limited to
showing generalized recommendations for the current time. There doesn't seem
to be any way to dive deeper into the recommendations by time/date, or to
filter by category. There's a lot of potential there however, so I'm excited
to see where that goes.

It is also really surprising to me that foursquare does't have a map on their
search page if they're pushing local discovery.

